

Why Product Hunt Feels Like a Really Awesome High School Dance - jeffmorrisjr
https://medium.com/@jmj/why-product-hunt-feels-like-an-awesome-high-school-dance-bcbcbe852e7e

======
spencerbrown
This is pretty interesting. I think hackathons have a similar impact.

